# TSG20: Sugardaddy Google



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Dan discuss the moon landing, Google Voice, Google OS, Bing. and Dropbox._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode twenty of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Mythbusters - Moon Landing #1





Google Voice
http://voice.google.com/

Jott (voicemail transcription)
http://www.jott.com/

Google OS
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/introducing-google-chrome-os.html

Google Chrome web browser
http://www.google.com/chrome/

Microsoft Bing Search
http://www.bing.com/

Dropbox
https://www.getdropbox.com/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

